# Windscreen washer pump



## gashead86 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Just after a little help if I can....

Have had my car MOT'd today and it has failed on a the windscreen washer not working.... I was half expecting this as the washers had stopped working about a month ago.. What I however was not expecting was for the repair to cost me plus £100 as I have been quoted!

Is this something I could hypothetically do myself? Anyone on here had any experience in such a repair?

When I pull the relevant stick there is no noise from the motor but wipers do still operate as if they are expecting water to have been squirted.. Would I be right in thinking this would suggest that the fault is not a simple fuse swap but rather a motor swap? 
If it is the motor, is this relatively straight forward to swap myself?

Any help you can offer me would be very much appreciated!

Thanks guys


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not sure of fuse No.s on MK2, but pump is in passenger side wheel arch. Part No.1K5 955 651
Plenty on Ebay if you don't want to pay Audi prices.
Hoggy.


----------



## gashead86 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi Hoggy, 
Thank you for the helpful reply! 
Would I be right in thinking it can't be the fuse if the wipers are still going as they should when the stalk is pulled back? 
Also, is the motor quite a straight forward part to remove? Assume I would need to remove the wheel and arch to access area? 
Thank you again for the reply!
Greg


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Greg, Wipers & washers are on the same fuse on the MK1 but not sure about the MK2, but very likely.
Wheel & arch guard off & then fairly simple to replace pump.
Hoggy.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Wiper motor and washer pump are on different fuses.
Washer pump fuse is no 29 (15 amp) situated in fuse box at end of dash panel (when door open).
Wiper motor fuse is no 8 (30 amp) situated in fuse box on left side of engine compartment.
According to owner's manual for 2009 2.0 TFSI roadster.
Worth checking relevant fuse before committing to any spend.


----------



## gashead86 (Sep 20, 2016)

Graham'sTT said:


> Wiper motor and washer pump are on different fuses.
> Washer pump fuse is no 29 (15 amp) situated in fuse box at end of dash panel (when door open).
> Wiper motor fuse is no 8 (30 amp) situated in fuse box on left side of engine compartment.
> According to owner's manual for 2009 2.0 TFSI roadster.
> Worth checking relevant fuse before committing to any spend.


Wow! Thanks so much!

Good job I checked in that case! Thank you for your help.

I will check this first of course.

And thank you again Hoggy for your help.

Will report back! Thanks guys


----------



## gashead86 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Right then.... Last night I accessed the fuse board and swapped the fuse for the washer for another 15a fuse in the box (think it was the nav system) and unfortunately the washer still did not work...

I would assume it is safe to say that this will mean that the motor is indeed the fault(?).

So I now need to go about ordering this part and changing it myself.

Are theer any guides on how to access this part online guys?

I have had a look in the manual but cannot see anything specific.

I am a complete novice to car repairs if I am honest! In fact, I am ashamed to say that I have never even changed a tyre!!! Disgraceful I know! But, with this in mind any help I can gather would be very very helpful! Thanks all.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Access to the pump will be by removing the front LH wheel and then partly removing the wheel arch liner. 
Usual safety precautions when working partly under the car: support the car properly and firmly and that means not just on the jack that's in the boot. Those ones are called widow makers!

The pic shows where the washer pump is so removing a few self tapping screws (torx driver needed) will allow it to be folded and tied back out of the way. 
Before going for replacing the pump it's worth checking the contacts in the pump plug and cleaning them if required. The plug will have a tab of some sort on it that you need to press/push/poke to release the plug. You could also confirm the supply at the plug if you have a 12v tester or a 12v bulb on a couple of wires will do.



Part numbers;
3 washer pump 1K5955651
4 seal 443955465


----------



## gashead86 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi There,

Thank you for this very helpful advice.

I unfortunately do not have a jack other than the standard one ("The Widow make" :? ) you get in the boot... Is it safe to assume that it is simply not entertaining the idea of trying this repair using that jack? I am guessing as you only need access the wheel arch, you do not have to get under the car? Still, I don't want to take any silly chances for the sake of saving the £40 the garage would charge me to do the repair and save me the trouble!

Appreciate all feedback as always guys!

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Don't use the standard jack without using axle stands or similar to support the car after raising it.
Hoggy.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Sensible use of bricks or wood blocks under a suitable point in addition to the jack should be OK. You just need a failsafe support in case the jack slips or breaks.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Another old practice is simply putting the wheel under the car just inside where the jack goes.


----------



## gashead86 (Sep 20, 2016)

brittan said:


> Another old practice is simply putting the wheel under the car just inside where the jack goes.


A friend of mine suggested exactly this... Once the wheel is off using the wheel itself as the failsafe to the jack and using it to further prop the car.. Just sounds very dodgy to me using a round object to support a car! But I guess as a failsafe it is appropriate.

As long as I don't have to get under the car I am happy, I will perhaps go with the bricks / wood option as my fail safe!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

gashead86 said:


> Just sounds very dodgy to me using a round object to support a car!


It's not dodgy: you lay the wheel flat.


----------



## gashead86 (Sep 20, 2016)

brittan said:


> gashead86 said:
> 
> 
> > Just sounds very dodgy to me using a round object to support a car!
> ...


Haha! Yes, that much I had fathomed! Lol

Thank you again for your advice... As soon as the new pump arrives I will look to give this a go.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

gashead86 said:


> Haha! Yes, that much I had fathomed! Lol


So why was it dodgy just because the wheel is a round object?


----------



## gashead86 (Sep 20, 2016)

brittan said:


> gashead86 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha! Yes, that much I had fathomed! Lol
> ...


Just seemed liked a bodge it option, wheel is obviously not entirely flat and thus susceptible to movement (if only very small movement).

May well be the way I go though, once I have the wheel off I will see how stable things are and then use of the aforementioned fail safes kindly suggested.

Thanks again


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For future reference, there's a FAQ in the KB on which includes a DIY on how to access and replace the washer bottle and/or the headlight or windscreen washer pumps -








FAQ - Windshield and Headlight Washer Systems


This FAQ provides links for both the windshield and headlight washer systems. Vehicles that are fitted with Bi-Xenon headlights will have a factory fitted headlight washer system. Vehicles that do not have factory headlight washers may have the covers in the bumpers but the systems were not...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

